# Please Help-My Female Won't Breed



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi! Please help-my female is refusing to breed. My male is dancing, building a bubble nest, and trying to wrap, but everytime he gets close my females just darts away. She is currently in a dead-like state just laying on the bottom of the tank with no interest in him, just hiding. What do I do? She has never been very interested in him.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

First off, I have noticed breeding can take a few days. As long as they are not attacking each other they should be ok together for a few days. She might come around if he makes an adequate bubble nest. If she rejects the nest she will dart away. Is this her first time breeding? 
this is what I do...
1. Put male in breeding tank, secure piece of bubble wrap to front side wall. Noon day 1
2. put female in 2 liter bottle cylinder (with both ends cut off) so they can see each other. Leave them be 1pm day 1
3. Release female around 7 pm. Watch for aggression and or mating. 
4. if not mated, turn tank light off and leave them alone til morning.
5. In am turn tank light back on and monitor for mating.
6. Mating usually occurs by noon -1 pm remove female and pray male doesn’t eat eggs.
7. Watch for tails hanging
8. Fry become free swimming, remove male
9. Feed fry bbs, raise fry.....pray they live!
They might not be a good match, try again in a month or two...or try a different pair.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

I think I disturbed them too much today and they had too much space. I put a divider in and fed them so they can rest for the night, and will let female float for 3 hrs tmmr and release again. Not gonna touch or feed for 3 days and at the end of 3 days if they have not bred re-condition.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

1. Let's just assume your female has low mentality - easily stressed if disturbed.
2. You know your male wants to breed.

Separate them. Leave female in breeding tank. Don't let them see each other for a few days and, if possible, keep female in the dark.

If you have another female, float her in the breeding tank. If not, try using a mirror. You want your breeder female to flare and become aggressive. Then try leaving spar partner for longer periods - about 1 hour or so - you want her to maintain aggressive mentality and "fighting" should induce breeding instinct. 

After giving her a day rest, float male in breeding tank - just to see if she has the mentality (up to 1 minute or so). Add flaring time each day. By now you female should be showing breeding signs. If so, you can release the male. Make sure both are willing to breed.

Since your male sounds viscous, provide a hiding area, opposite to the nest area. If possible, a place where male can't follow.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

hope it go's well!


----------



## rgfoote (Sep 4, 2021)

I've left pairs I thought would NEVER mate for days. Then 3 or 4 days later, I'd find them mating. Most of the time it's early in the morning, but not always. I've found a good match will mate within a few hours of being put in the honeymoon suite. Sometimes they get along well, but one or the other is maybe too old, or unsure of their gender assignment? I have males that just want to fight, or just don't get it, even after the female tried to teach them blowing bubbles. Then I have good mating and bubble nesters, that can't stay focused after a day or two with no sleep? Eggs are all over the floor on day 2, and they eat the eggs by day 3 or 4. I hate to tie up a tank to give them another chance. After 2 times, I donate them to the pet shop. I spent a lot of $ to get a hatch of my desired type of Betta fry before I learned the best breeders are less that a year old, and (in my opinion) suppliers most often send the "bred out" or bad breeders that are still good looking for an aquarium. Now that I have some I've bred, I need to wait for them to be about 6 months old and go from there. My advice is to buy only small, young fish and wait for them to mature. A big, good looking fish usually is a waste of $ for breeding. This is a great hobby if you have the time and patience. Best of luck to you!


----------

